# Inspired and openminded.........



## squeedals (Jul 14, 2015)

Been on here for a few years now and I must confess......never lurked in the Custom thread being a semi-purist and all, but after looking at some great customs here, just like custom classic and antique cars, it kinda grows on ya. Sweet rides, great ideas and of course inspiration. 



Don


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2015)

squeedals said:


> Been on here for a few years now and I must confess......never lurked in the Custom thread being a semi-purist and all, but after looking at some great customs here, just like custom classic and antique cars, it kinda grows on ya. Sweet rides, great ideas and of course inspiration.




Nothing wrong with making a custom bike. There are a lot of spare parts out there.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 15, 2015)

catfish said:


> Nothing wrong with making a custom bike. There are a lot of spare parts out there.




Yesseree!


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 21, 2015)

squeedals said:


> Been on here for a few years now and I must confess......never lurked in the Custom thread being a semi-purist and all, but after looking at some great customs here, just like custom classic and antique cars, it kinda grows on ya. Sweet rides, great ideas and of course inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> Don





*Any customs out there that are of the stout variety ... (Your machine or someone else's ...) ?

Here is one i modded using an Orient tandem.  My modded unit would have 'fat franks' *

Let's see those stout rides .....


.........  patric





























 *''Wha' ... How He Doo Dat ?''*


*Had a few ''off the line'' e-ms asking if i just cropped and butted 
two halves together.  Sure did.  It's where i started the mod.*  Added 12-29-2015.


----------



## spoker (Dec 21, 2015)

og and biles restorted to stock are great,but 4 me now after having done that for a fair amount of time,i like using my imagination and creativity in making a custom/modified,just another leg to enjoy in the bike hobby


----------



## bairdco (Dec 21, 2015)

Here's 2 late model schwinn heavy dutis I built.

Orange one has worksman wheels, drum brake, coaster brake bracket welded on.

Blue one has Sturmy dyno drum, snake scale paint, 12g CMC wheels.

Two extremely "stout," nuke-proof curb smashers.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 21, 2015)

Snakey detail...


----------



## spoker (Dec 21, 2015)

heres one of mine,started with a columbia alley find,3 speed coaster,aluminum rims nos fireball tires,old leather coat donated the leather 4 the seat,same leather for the streamers


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 26, 2015)

*Custom builds*

I love the stock classic bikes and Customs i gotta have both!


Heres a few i made

I am collecting parts for a build now (LOOKING FOR A ELGIN FRAME Curved SEAT TUBE TYPE)


----------



## the tinker (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey Old Dude.....

Nice bikes and nice work.......but the room that has a faux watertight door?  Why and what's behind it??? The rivets remind me of a 1920's merchant ship.  Nice job and looks cool. My old air  compressor would look good in a room like that.  However the bulkhead and door would have to be painted grey.....
I give your bikes 3 stars.......the door 4 !


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Behind bulkhead door*

Ok here it is, our fun room is in the basement. 
Loosely modeled after a submarine.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Submarine room*

Completely with a ww-2 klaxon sub horn


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Submarine room*

Klaxon horn, powered by a vintage Lionel Train transformer
There are 1500 rivets (cherry mushroom plugs)


----------



## the tinker (Dec 27, 2015)

Having spent 3 years and 7+ months living on board ship this is THE most fantastic and realistic thing I have seen since getting out of the navy.The explosion proof "red" lights,The valve wheels, the realistic bulkheads!!!!
 The large "spanner"laying on the deck. Even the overhead, the valves and gauges, the exposed piping , even the deck treatment!!!! AWESOME!.......you had to be on a sub to get it that down....
Now taps.. taps, lights out . All hands turn into your own racks and maintain silence about the decks. 
The smoking lamp is out in all berthing spaces, now taps!    
Makes me wanna watch "The Enemy Below" another 30 times!  Great job!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 28, 2015)

Tinker,

Thanks for the complement! 
I have great admiration for those who serve and have served our country. 
The SS-COD #224  Is not to far from us, It is one of the only ww-2 subs still in its war time configuration last year they started up the engines. its on you tube. also if you go on youtube and look up klaxon horn, a video of my basement is on there.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 29, 2015)

That is super cool!


Mike


----------



## bike (Dec 29, 2015)

there is a lot of common junk out there andno prob messing it up
but check first to see that it isnot rare and even if you want to hotrod 0 just dont do anything that cant be undone


----------



## catfish (Dec 29, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Completely with a ww-2 klaxon sub horn




Very cool !!!!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 31, 2015)

What brand is head light? Led? on the blue bike?
I need (want) tea cup style for me CWC build but they are $$$$

Thanks


----------



## bairdco (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't know the brand, but it's a common light that came off '50's-70's english bikes with dyno hubs.


----------

